# Breeders near Indiana, Michigan, or Ohio



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

dt7624 said:


> We are starting to look for getting another puppy and was wondering if anyone knew of standard poodle breeders in the Indiana, Michigan, or Ohio area. We live in Fort Wayne, In and we would like to keep it within 4 or 5 hours. Thank you for your help!


I'd start with the Nightwind folks and have them help you track down people in that area:

http://www.nightwindpoodles.com/


----------



## dt7624 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks - I've contacted him!


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

dt7624 said:


> We are starting to look for getting another puppy and was wondering if anyone knew of standard poodle breeders in the Indiana, Michigan, or Ohio area. We live in Fort Wayne, In and we would like to keep it within 4 or 5 hours. Thank you for your help!


This is my friend and co-owner of one of my girls.She is a wonderful breeder and person.I have a puppy from her and she is a awesome girl.She and I work with Solids and Parti's.
www.jacknickennel.com


----------

